
Pork plant faces $13,494 fine after 4 plant workers died by the Covid-19 - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/smithfield-foods-pork-plant-faces-osha-fine-from-outbreak-2020-9
======
taksintikk
$14k fine for causing 4 deaths?

Seems legit

